# hey



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

anyone know how to get in touch with "Coker".....:aargh4::rockn::aargh4:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

nevermind, stupid me......just didnt look good enough


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Whatcha stepping in now chief? LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

look what the cat dragged up........ whats been happening


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

man you know me, working my hiney off....ha ha ha, just not as much as you. you know all too well how the oil field goes. Sunday, we are shutting the plant down and going to be working 7 days a week 12 hr shifts for the next month. so you know my checks are gonna be FAT and I will be paying stuff off. ONLY in dreams to get a new bike VERY soon!!!!


----------

